# extra backup lighting?



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

what are you guys using for more light when you are in reverse?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

jerseydrew;2015905 said:


> what are you guys using for more light when you are in reverse?


Rigid industries D2 HD driving.
Salt spreader lights work too


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

I have 4 of the led pods from Napa mounted to my headache rack with a switch in the truck.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

I mounted them on the headache rack because they give me a 180deg field of light behind me and everyone knows the feeling of backing up and not being able to see


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

I have a back up buddy. Works great, lock it in the hitch, plug it into the trailer light and ready to go reverse and warning all in one.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I use one of those lights that plug right into the harness for the trailer. It's not a spotlight, but it does makes it bright enough to see much better. I think I've had my current one for about four years now. I tried the Back Up Buddy but the lens would get covered with snow to easy (even just snow blowing around the truck in badic driving).


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

seville009;2015945 said:


> I use one of those lights that plug right into the harness for the trailer. It's not a spotlight, but it does makes it bright enough to see much better. I think I've had my current one for about four years now. I tried the Back Up Buddy but the lens would get covered with snow to easy (even just snow blowing around the truck in badic driving).


Can you post a supplier or link to this light?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

MXZ1983;2016139 said:


> Can you post a supplier or link to this light?


You can make your own. Might be cheaper.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

http://www.back-upbuddy.com/


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

There are many posts here in regard to back up light set up. Do a search and there will be a lot of posts with oics too.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

MXZ1983;2016139 said:


> Can you post a supplier or link to this light?


http://www.amazon.com/Blazer-C8020-Back-Up-Utility-Light/dp/B000OOMQDG

They're usually stocked in places like Pep Boys, Walmart, etc.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

I mounted two Sound Off 1000 lumen LEDs on either side of the trailer hitch just under the bumper on my new GMC. Awesome lights.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

I use tractor lights in the pockets. Bought them premounted in rubber that fits the pocket at Fleet Farm. Then ran a wire and tapped the reverse wire.


----------



## rjk512 (Dec 11, 2013)

I have the factory bulbs swapped with some pretty ballsy LEDs. Makes a difference... But not as much as adding spotlights/floodlights...


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Buyers 45w LED flood lights.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm putting 2 12" LED 72watt light bars on my headache rack and 2 5" led square floodlights mounted under the bumper near the hitch. 
The 12" light bars are a combo, half spot and half flood.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

MXZ1983;2019527 said:


> I'm putting 2 12" LED 72watt light bars on my headache rack and 2 5" led square floodlights mounted under the bumper near the hitch.
> The 12" light bars are a combo, half spot and half flood.


I have you seen my set up?


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

1olddogtwo;2019529 said:


> I have you seen my set up?


Post a link or pic please.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Heres a older video from two trucks ago. Unfortunately, I didn't have the rack lights on. I have a single 12 and a pair of 5x7 work lights as well a set of Linz 6 for brake/turn. Everything is LED


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

MXZ1983;2019527 said:


> I'm putting 2 12" LED 72watt light bars on my headache rack and 2 5" led square floodlights mounted under the bumper near the hitch.
> The 12" light bars are a combo, half spot and half flood.


Why so many?


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

BossPlow2010;2019548 said:


> Why so many?


I have front and side boxes in my truck all the way to the tailgate. If I need to work on a tractor or combine in the spring or fall in the dark I can back up to it and light it up.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

MXZ1983;2019550 said:


> I have front and side boxes in my truck all the way to the tailgate. If I need to work on a tractor or combine in the spring or fall in the dark I can back up to it and light it up.


Instead of getting 4 lights,
Throw 2 of these on there and it'll be all the light you'll ever need and you be assured its quality made.
http://www.rigidindustries.com/led-lighting/52231


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

BossPlow2010;2019613 said:


> Instead of getting 4 lights,
> Throw 2 of these on there and it'll be all the light you'll ever need and you be assured its quality made.
> http://www.rigidindustries.com/led-lighting/52231


I looked at those, but want to mount 2 of mine high for seeing in my boxes and 2 of them low for hooking up to gravity boxes and wagons in the dark.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I love my Rigid lights.,.. Love them in the rear.




Pic won't upload.


----------

